# Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose



## danyvet (17. Aug. 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich war am Wochenende Freunde besuchen, die sich vor 3 Monaten einen Schwimmteich angelegt haben. Uuuuuursuperschön  Und die haben sogar schon ca. 4cm lange Libellenlarven drin. Nach nur 3 Monaten!!!! Der Teich ist ca. 90-100m² groß, auch die Seerosen haben schon immens viele Blätter und Blüten und.....sie haben megariesengroße Spitzschlammschnecken 
Und um die gehts hier jetzt. Da man ja als Teichbesitzer immer alles auch in seinem Teich haben will, was die anderen haben  hab ich ihnen 2 von diesen Riesendingern abgeluxt. Zu Hause angekommen, hab ich sie gleich in den Teich entlassen, direkt in ein großes Büschel Fadenalgen, worin sie sich gleich vergraben haben. Die kleinere von den beiden hat zumindest dem Anschein nach auch daran herumgezupft. Die größere ist dann bald in dem Knäuel verschwunden. 2 Stunden später sah ich sie an der Unterseite eines Seerosenblattes mit frischen Fraßspuren!!! :sauer Na so geht das nicht, liebe Schnecke , hab ich mir gedacht, und sie gleich wieder in den Kübel Wasser zurück gesetzt, in dem ich sie transportiert habe. Dort kriecht sie nun herum und sucht nach Seerosen. Fadenalgen hab ich ihr auch rein gegeben, aber die rührt sie nicht an. Nachdem ich mir Sorgen machte, dass sie sonst verhungert, hab ich ihr ein paar Blätter von verschiedenen (Teich)pflanzen reingegeben, inkl ein schon welkes Seerosenblatt (also schon gelb), das sie bisher auch nicht angeschaut hat. Die nimmt nur die frischen grünen!
Die 2. Schnecke ist nicht auffindbar in meinem Urwaldteich. Aber ich seh zumindest keine neuen Fraßspuren an den Seerosen.
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die eine wieder zurückbringen soll, oder ob ich es wagen soll, sie wieder in den Teich zu lassen, mit dem Risiko, dass sie wieder Seerosen frisst und ich sie nicht mehr finde. 
Hier hab ich ein Foto von dem Monster, die kleinere daneben auf meiner Hand ist eine meiner eigenen Spitzschlammschnecks, eine von den größeren.
    hier ist das Monster allein 
Viel größer werden die bei mir sonst nicht. Ist das Monster jetzt eine andere Rasse oder hängt das von der Wasserqualität ab, wie groß sie werden, oder gar vom Teichvolumen, so wie bei Fischen, die größer werden, je gößer das Aquarium ist??
Was meint ihr, soll ich sie in meinen Teich zurücksetzen oder sie zu meinen Freunden zurückbringen?


----------



## scholzi (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hi Dani.....
die Schnecke hat deine Seerose nicht angefressen, sie legt maximal ihren Laich unter die Blätter.
wie sehen denn die Fraßspuren aus....?
etwa so...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28192
oder so...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28297/?q=z%FCnsler


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hallo Dany,

das wäre mir auch neu das die an frische Blätter gehn,
ich würde Sie behalten sind einfach faszinierende Tiere.

Kennst Du das Video schon?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e34I54HWGmM&feature=channel

edit: klar kennst Du es schon, hast ja schon dazu geschrieben
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24425/page-2

Ich nehme übrigens kein Sodawasser, bei mir steigen immer die Bläschen
auf im Teich 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Goldi2009 (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Guten Morgen,

bin auch seit kurzem stolze Besitzerin einer __ Spitzschlammschnecke. (war beim Pflanzenkauf dabei). Die zu beobachten ist einfach nur herrlich! Alleine wenn sie an der Wasseroberfläche kriecht - toll! Und: Sie hat sogar schon abgelaicht. Den Laich habe ich separiert und warte nun auf Nachwuchs.

Angeknabbert hat sie bei mir noch nichts. Und wenn - auch egal! Sie ist so interessant, das ist mir die Sache wert.


----------



## Majaberlin (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Ich habe auch recht große Spitzschlammschnecken mit den Pflanzen "gekauft"  und finde sie auch total interessant! Dass sie Pflanzen anfressen, habe ich bisher noch nicht beobachten können (gut, ich habe ja noch nicht viele Pflanzen im Teich ). Aber sie raspeln fleißig die Ufermatte ab, die Steine und den Sand. Macht wirklich Spaß, sie zu beobachten!


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

@Scholzi: Nein, meine Fraßspuren sehen nicht so aus wie auf den Bildern in den Threads, die du verlinkt hast. Und ich hab ja gesehen, dass das gaaaanz frische Fraßspuren waren und sie ist auf dem Blatt gesessen. Außerdem steht das eigentlich in jedem Teichbuch, dass Spitzschlamm auch mal frische Blätter anknabbern. Mein "alten" (die kleinere Version) (weiß das übrigens niemand, ob das eine andere Art ist oder ob die einfach in einem schneckenfreundlicheren Gewässer aufgewachsen sind oder habt ihr die Frage überlesen?), also meine alten haben im Frühjahr auch ziemliche Löcher an den Trieben der Seerosen gemacht (also noch weit unter Wasser, da kann es weder eine Zünslerlarve noch eine Käferlarve gewesen sein, habe in einem anderen Thread auch schon drüber geschrieben)

@Andy:  ja, klasse Video!  Vor allem "Our house" passt auch so nett zu einer Gehäuseschnecke 

Also gut, wenn ihr meint... dann werde ich sie heute wieder zurücksetzen, auch wenn ihr vielleicht noch ein oder 2 Seerosenblätter zum Opfer fallen. Hab ja eh genug davon


----------



## Dilmun (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hallo Dani!

Glückwunsch zu deinen 2 neuen Teichbewohnern!

Es gibt halt auch Feinschmecker unter den __ Schnecken.

Nein im Ernst.......

Ich hab in meinen kleinen Becken einige größere Spitzschlammschnecken, aber dass sie Seerosenblätter fressen hab ich noch nicht gesehen. 

Vielleicht hast du da ja wirklich den falschen "Täter" verhaftet und eingesperrt.


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Moin.

Spitzschlammschnecken werden nicht besonders alt...
Daher wird die große m.M.n. bald sowieso keinen Schaden mehr verursachen. Es fragt sich nur, was dann der Nachwuchs macht. 
Ich hatte an den Samenkapseln der N.tetragona auch die __ Schnecken in Verdacht. Unterdessen weiß ich, dass die Kapseln sich bei Reife eben einfach öffnen und die Samen samt "Schwimmwesten" entlassen, damit diese schwimmend neue Ufer erobern können. 
Allerdings gehen mir die Schnecken oft genug an die wirklich zarten Blätter der Sämlinge heran. Die muss ich dann schon aus dem Teich isolieren, damit sie weiter existieren.


----------



## Inken (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hallo Dany!

Bei mir saßen die Spitzschlammschnecken schon einige Male an den jungen Trieben der kleinen Seerosen und nicht nur einmal haben sie ein winziges Blatt komplett abrasiert. :evil

Zur Strafe wurden sie - die __ Schnecken - dann an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich versenkt! 

Aber was soll man machen? Man kann ja nicht immer daneben stehen.. 

Lass sie, wo sie sind. Spätestens, wenn mit neuen Teichpflanzen neue Schnecks bei dir einziehen, geht alles wieder von vorne los.

Sie gehören nun Mal dazu!


----------



## Gunnar (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*



Inken schrieb:


> Hallo Dany!
> 
> Aber was soll man machen? Man kann ja nicht immer daneben stehen..
> 
> ...



Hallo Dany.

Kann nur das gleiche berichten. Vor allem habe ich in den letzten 8 Jahren nichts, aber auch gar nichts an Tieren oder Pflanzen eingesetzt. Alles kommt von allein! Und die Natur gleicht es aus!


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Ich glaube, ihr habt mich teilweise falsch verstanden, ich hab selbstverständlich schon andere __ Schnecken auch, die mit diversen Pflanzen gekommen sind, also diese 2 Monster sind NICHT meine ersten und einzigen Spitzschlamm. Aber meine anderen werden eben nur halb so groß.
Daher auch die Frage, die mir bisher immer noch niemand beantworten konnte, ob das eine andere Art ist, oder ob meine "kleinen" in einem anderen Teich vielleicht auch so groß werden würden. Das würde nämlich heißen, dass die Babies von diesen 2 Monstern auch nicht so groß werden würden.
Wenn ich sie belassen soll, wo sie sind, dann müsste die eine jetzt ihr restliches Leben in diesem Kübel fristen. Ich werd sie also heute wieder in den (meinen) Teich geben und werde eben damit leben müssen, dass mir vielleicht auch noch eine weitere Seerose eingeht, denn wie Inken auch schrieb und wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, eine meiner Seerosen dürfte auch wegen der Schnecks gestorben sein....


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hi Dany,

tja - also, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht hilft: Ich hatte ganz am Anfang für meinen ersten Miniteich zwei Spitzschlammschnecken bekommen, die aus einem großen See waren. Die waren genauso riesig wie Dein Monster. Der Nachwuchs ist in all den Jahren nie so groß wie die Elterntiere geworden - erst jetzt, wo sie sich in dem letztes Jahr fertig gestellten "großen Teich" bewegen, sind wieder zwei, drei Tiere dabei, die diese Größe fast erreichen. Aber an Seerosen haben die überhaupt kein Interesse, die hängen am liebsten im Wassereinlauf und raspeln die frischen Fadenfalgen von den Steinen....


----------



## danyvet (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Oh doch, Elschen, das hilft mir schon, weil ich dann beruhigt bin, dass ich nicht in 1 oder 2 Jahren hunderte solcher Riesenschnecks hab! Danke!
Aber komisch, dass diese eine so absolut uninteressiert ist an Fadenalgen...
edit: vielleicht weil sie nicht frisch sind? bei mir sind die Fadenalgen nie wirklich richtig schön sattgrün...


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Hi Dany,
ich habe in meinem schneckenlosen Teich im Mai 30 Spitzschlammschnecken eingesetzt, einige sind nun so groß wie dein "Monster".


> Aber komisch, dass diese eine so absolut uninteressiert ist an Fadenalgen...
> edit: vielleicht weil sie nicht frisch sind? bei mir sind die Fadenalgen nie wirklich richtig schön sattgrün...


Bei mir sind sie hinter allen gammligen, welken Pflanzen her (Seerose) oder dort, wo sich die abgestorbenen Mulm-Reste meine fädigen Algen in den Unterwasserpfalnzen abgesetzt haben.
Schäden an Seerosen konnte ich nicht feststellen. Ich glaube, die finden einfach genug "Besseres" wie junge Seerosentriebe und funktionieren mehr in Richtung "Abfallverwerter".
Ihr Laich klebt an allen alten Seerosenblättern und ich bin im Moment eher an ihrer Vermehrung interessiert, als das ich Angst hätte, die fressen mir die Pflanzen kahl.
__ Schnecken zugelaufen, wie Gunnar es beschreibt, sind mir in 13 Jahren keine, ich habe die Schnecks käuflich erworben .
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

@Inken und Annett:
Wenn so eine Spitzschlamm jetzt ALLE jungen Trieb einer Seerose abknurpselt, stirbt die Seerose dann, wenn sie keine Blätter mehr hat, ist euch das schon passiert? Oder kann es sein, dass sie im nächsten Jahr wieder kommt?


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Moin Dany.

Normal haben Seerosen selbst im Winter zumindest einige Unterwasserblätter... daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sie ähnlich wie andere Pflanzen sehr schnell am Ende sind, wenn immer wieder die ganze Assimilationsfläche abrasiert wird oder der Vegetationskegel arg beschädigt wird.

Du musst m.M.n. leider selbst abwägen, wie hoch das Risiko ist und ob Du es eingehen möchtest. :?


----------



## danyvet (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Zu spät. Sie ist schon drin. :?
Eine meiner Seerosen dürften meine alten (kleinen) Spitzschlamms ja schon ruiniert haben, zumindest hat die heuer noch nicht geblüht und anfangs trieben immer kleine frische Blätter mit angeknabberten Stengeln an der Oberfläche. Ob sie jetzt Blätter hat, kann ich nicht sagen, weil die andere, die ständig blüht, unmittelbar daneben steht und ich nicht sehen kann, von wo die Blätter kommen


----------



## StefanBO (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*



danyvet schrieb:


> Eine meiner Seerosen dürften meine alten (kleinen) Spitzschlamms ja schon ruiniert haben


Hallo Dany,
leider kann auch ich dir nicht berichten, was du gerne lesen möchtest.

Wie die überwiegende Anzahl der Poster habe ich keinerlei negative Erfahrungen mit den sehr vielen Spitzschlammschnecken und Seerosen gemacht, die ich auf mehrere Pfützen verteilt habe.

Im Gegenteil, ich habe im Frühjahr ca. 5 Ableger von einer kleinen Seerose (mit Ananas-Rhizom?) abgeknipst, der kleinste vielleicht nur ein bis zwei Zentimeter groß. Da in den kleinen Kübeln die Fadenalgen stärker wuchsen und die Seerosenstängel einschnürten, habe ich extra ein paar dicke Spitzschlammschnecken zum Abraspeln dort noch eingesetzt:

Fraßschäden an Seerosenblättern habe ich überhaupt nicht festgestellt, auch die kleinsten Ableger sind problemlos gewachsen.

Dass Spitzschlammschnecken feste Blätter einer Seerose gefressen oder diese gar komplett gekillt haben sollen, halte ich demnach wie die überwiegende Mehrheit hier im Thread für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Wie es bei Sämlingen aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht - aber das ist hier ja auch nicht das Thema.

Außerdem steht das eigentlich auch in allen brauchbaren Teichbüchern (s.u.). Klar, sie fressen sicherlich auch mal weiche frische Blätter, aber sie sind keine Seerosenkiller 

Aber es steht dort auch immer, dass Form und Größe sehr variabel sind und von den äußeren Bedingungen beeinflusst werden. Die Monsterform aus dem Schwimmteich wird sich bei dir also nicht entwickeln 



> So unbeliebt __ Schnecken im Gemüsegarten sind - ihre Verwandschaft im Teich ist eine wertvolle Hilfe. In erster Linie sind es *Spitzschlamm- und Posthornschnecken*, die mit ihrer Raspel-Zunge die Algenbestände abweiden (1)




[Familie __ Schlammschnecken (Limnaeidae)]


> Schlammschnecken sind Weidegänger. Daneben beißen sie mit ihren Kiefern auch Stückchen weicher und verwesender Teile Höherer Pflanzen ab [...] Außerdem werden mitunter Aas, Laich verschiedenster Wassertiere und Moostierchen gefressen. Die Tiefenformen ernähren sich vorwiegend von Detrius. (2)







> Zum Nahrungsspektrum zählen in erster Linie Algen, dazu weiche und verrottende Teile anderer Wasserpflanzen, organische Schweb- und Sinkstoffe (Detritus), aber auch Aas sowie der Laich verschiedener Tiere.




(1) Nobert Jorek, Beispielhafte Gartenteiche, 5. Auflage 1987, S. 157
(2) Engelhardt, Was lebt in Tümpel, Bach und Weiher?, 16. Auflage 2008, S. 256


----------



## danyvet (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

update:
Es gibt keine nennenswerten neuen Fraßspuren.  Und ich hab jetzt alle vom Steg aus erreichbaren Blätter 2x umgedreht, ich find da nix anderes, was die Blätter fressen könnte, keine Raupen, keine Larven, nix. Gestern saß eine der 2 Riesenschnecks wieder an einer Seerosenblattunterseite, aber diesmal is nix passiert, nicht mal ein bisschen sieht man. 
Na, wie auch immer, nachdem ich jetzt eh schon beschlossen habe, sie zu behalten und sie bis jetzt nix mehr angestellt haben, könnte man diesen Thread jetzt langsam schließen 
Danke an alle für die Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## danyvet (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Monster-Spitzschlamm frisst Seerose*

Noch ein update:
Ich habe die Schnecke nur teilweise zu unrecht verdächtigt. Erstens hab ich vor 2 Tagen eine meiner normal kleinen Spitzschlamms gesehen, wie sie an der Unterseite eines Seerosenblattes sitzt und mit ihrer Raspelzunge an einem bereits bestehenden Fraßloch weiterfrisst. Hat echt witzig ausgesehen, wie das Zungerl da so durch das Loch kommt 
Und zweitens hab ich heute den (die) wahren Übeltäter gefunden!!! Doch Larven von Seerosenkäfern! Ich hab immer gelaubt, diese Raupen wären an der Blattoberseite, aber nein, die sind ja unten drunter! Sie haben sich eine Köcher aus Blättern der dreifurchigen Wasserlinse gebaut und daher hab ich sie bisher nicht bemerkt. Eine Raupe war ohne Köcher. Insgesamt hab ich 6 Stück gefunden. 4 davon hab ich erst mal in einen Becher mit Wasser getan, um sie genauer anzuschauen. Hab ein bissl hinten am Köcher gequetscht, damit sie rauskommen. Die sind vollständig von einer Luftblase umgeben! So können sie also unter Wasser leben. Ist fast unmöglich, sie unterzutauchen, wenn sie aus ihren Köchern draußen sind, weil sie durch die Luft enormen Auftrieb haben. Sie werden nicht mal nass, wenn man sie untertaucht. Die müssen anscheinend so viele feine Härchen haben, damit die Luftblase hält. Sehr faszinierend. Trotzdem hab ich sie letztendlich gemordet 
Jetzt kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass sie die jungen Blätter anfressen, die noch weit unter Wasser sind.
Die __ Schnecken können wahrscheinlich selbst kein Loch machen, aber ein vorhandenes sehr wohl vergrößern.


----------

